# Why do bigtime actressess have to get naked?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

I mean I understand why some unknown newcomer would, but why would an established movie star like a Charleze Theron or a Claire Danes or Nicole Kidman take it all off in "Head in the Clouds" or "Shopgirl" or "Eyes Wide Shut"?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I suspect it has something to do with how they perceive their craft. If it's a good script, good part, and it calls for some nudity, what's the big deal??

John


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

What's the problem? How is nudity worse than the gratuitous violence and f bombs found in most movies these days. I personally have never been offended by a beautiful woman disrobing. If you offered me a few million to get naked I wouldn't hesitate, especially because I know another couple million are coming my way to get me to put my clothes back on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why not??? That's the real question.


----------

